# 2018 Cruze Diesel questions for a new owner



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lee Wietz said:


> I bought my 2018 Cruze a year ago and have just loved it!!! Everyone I talk to never knew Chevrolet made a diesel cruze. I feel special to own one. It is also my first diesel vehicle and I am curious if there is anything I need to do or not do with this vehicle to make it last forever. Should I add a fuel additive? I never have. I recently had the fuel exhaust filter changed. But as of now (fingers crossed) I have not had any other things fixed or in need of replacment. I have about 35000 miles on it. I am planning a trip next week to New Orleans from Virginia and going to drive it down there and back. Does anyone have any advice as far as anything I should do to the car before I go to make it an easy trip for my car? I am having the oil changed before I go but so far that is it.
> I just love this little car and it is fun and sporty to drive and the gas mileage I get is incredible. I find myself constantly checking what mileage I'm getting and I am just amazed. My hope is to keep this car forever and one day it will be a collectors item


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Lee Wietz said:


> I bought my 2018 Cruze a year ago and have just loved it!!! Everyone I talk to never knew Chevrolet made a diesel cruze. I feel special to own one. It is also my first diesel vehicle and I am curious if there is anything I need to do or not do with this vehicle to make it last forever. Should I add a fuel additive? I never have. I recently had the fuel exhaust filter changed. But as of now (fingers crossed) I have not had any other things fixed or in need of replacment. I have about 35000 miles on it. I am planning a trip next week to New Orleans from Virginia and going to drive it down there and back. Does anyone have any advice as far as anything I should do to the car before I go to make it an easy trip for my car? I am having the oil changed before I go but so far that is it.
> I just love this little car and it is fun and sporty to drive and the gas mileage I get is incredible. I find myself constantly checking what mileage I'm getting and I am just amazed. My hope is to keep this car forever and one day it will be a collectors item


Make sure def is topped off and tires are at the correct pressure.

I have a first gen diesel and feel like you do. I have yet to encounter somebody that knows they made them with a diesel.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

Welcome! Personally for me, it's a Power Service Diesel Kleen every other full tank (though I've been told Hot Shot's is the way to go), oil change and tire rotation every 5K, fuel filter every 10K, engine air filter every 15K, cabin air filter every 20K, and transmission fluid flush every 30K. I'm not going to sit and go on about fuel additives and how it did wonders and how I can "feel the difference in my drive", but to me, it's a proven additive and it's a good maintenance/preventative for issues down the road, and every so often I do the good ol' Italian tune up. Diesels shouldn't be babied 24/7 in my opinion. I've put almost 40K on the car now and it's been a dream. Had the transmission fluid, brake fluid, and coolant all flushed when purchased so I wouldn't have to worry about it till later down the road. Nothing better than fresh fluids to keep your car happy


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I follow the manufactures guidelines with regards to maintenance. Fill-up at high volume stations and enjoy the ride.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

aaronmk4 said:


> Welcome! Personally for me, it's a Power Service Diesel Kleen every other full tank (though I've been told Hot Shot's is the way to go), oil change and tire rotation every 5K, fuel filter every 10K, engine air filter every 15K, cabin air filter every 20K, and transmission fluid flush every 30K. I'm not going to sit and go on about fuel additives and how it did wonders and how I can "feel the difference in my drive", but to me, it's a proven additive and it's a good maintenance/preventative for issues down the road, and every so often I do the good ol' Italian tune up. Diesels shouldn't be babied 24/7 in my opinion. I've put almost 40K on the car now and it's been a dream. Had the transmission fluid, brake fluid, and coolant all flushed when purchased so I wouldn't have to worry about it till later down the road. Nothing better than fresh fluids to keep your car happy


Fuel filter every 10,000 miles? Waste of money and time. Fuel filters are made to last a long time. Definitely more than 10,000 miles.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

6speedTi said:


> Fuel filter every 10,000 miles? Waste of money and time. Fuel filters are made to last a long time. Definitely more than 10,000 miles.


Did my filter the beginning of last month and my filter life is at 64% but it's for piece of mind really. (I drive a LOT) I don't mind $30 every 3 months. I've paid more for worse things 😂

Though, GM does recommend fuel filter replacement every 30K for the 1.6's


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

1st gen diesel. I do Oil change every 4-5k along with a can of diesel kleen. Air filter every 15k and Fuel filter every 25k. Trans honestly have never changed the oil, 215 on the dash 😬


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

GM's actual service life for the fuel filter is based on 1000 gallons of fuel (the 30k is an estimate of how long it takes the average driver to burn 1000 gallons. I change mine annually in the fall, even though I've probably got about 20% life left in it, just because I don't want to get stuck changing it in the middle of winter.


----------

